# Need bluetooth keyboard and mouse for 1k or less



## Chetan1991 (Sep 14, 2015)

Looking for a pair of Bluetooth (not proprietary) keyboard and mouse to use with windows devices as well as android ones. I'm fine with purchasing them separately as well. Don't want to spend more than 1k, cheaper the better.


----------



## satinder (Sep 17, 2015)

Better wait and collect some money.

Don't buy cheaper Wireless Keyboard and Mouse. 
Buy one when you have atleast 1500-2k   budget.

Check any Logitech item online or offline.


----------



## Chetan1991 (Sep 21, 2015)

Which model? I found Logitech's K480 selling for around 2k on eBay. If it had a touchpad, it would have been just what I needed.

- - - Updated - - -

bump...


----------



## v.Na5h (Sep 21, 2015)

There is none under 2k dude let alone 1k


----------



## Chetan1991 (Sep 21, 2015)

Ready to spend 2k if the product has decent build quality.


----------



## satinder (Oct 26, 2015)

Check lightening  deals in amazon app now.
You may get good deal if you press lightening deal while watching your choice of product.


----------



## jkultimate (Oct 26, 2015)

There is Logitech MK220 available for 1300ish from Amazon.


----------



## Chetan1991 (Oct 27, 2015)

Everyone is missing the bluetooth part. How is iBall's quality nowadays? It has 2 bluetooth kb models at ~1500.


----------



## satinder (Oct 28, 2015)

Logitech MK220 Wireless Keyboard AND Mouse Combo With 3 YRS Logitech Warranty | eBay

*Logitech MK220 Wireless Keyboard and Mouse Combo With 3 Yrs Logitech warranty*
Orginal box pack power ship
Rs. 1,085.00 on ebay.in


on
*www.flipkart.com/logitech-mk220-wireless-keyboard-mouse-combo/p/itmdjjngjghmkhfk
Flipkart -1279/-
Read reviews also on flipkart.



Dell Wireless Keyboard AND Mouse Combo KM113 | eBay
DELL Wireless Keyboard and Mouse Combo - KM113
Top Rated Seller + Genuine + Brand New + Free Ship
*Rs. 1,375.00*

for iball
Read reviews on flipkart of all models:
*www.flipkart.com/search?q=iball+keyboard+wireless&as=off&as-show=off&otracker=start

I have no idea about quality of iball wireless keyboards.


----------



## jkultimate (Oct 28, 2015)

Chetan1991 said:


> *Everyone is missing the bluetooth part.* How is iBall's quality nowadays? It has 2 bluetooth kb models at ~1500.



MK220 is BLUE TOOTH. What did I miss  ?

And don't know about iBall's quality. Go for logitech.


----------



## Chetan1991 (Oct 28, 2015)

jkultimate said:


> MK220 is BLUE TOOTH. What did I miss  ?
> 
> And don't know about iBall's quality. Go for logitech.


No its not. It, like most wireless peripherals, uses a custom 2.4 ghz signal and requires the usb reciever that comes with it to be attached to host system at all times. Bluetooth devices don't come with a reciever since they can connect to a pc/smartphone's inbuilt BT controller.


----------



## jkultimate (Oct 29, 2015)

Chetan1991 said:


> No its not. It, like most wireless peripherals, uses a custom 2.4 ghz signal and requires the usb reciever that comes with it to be attached to host system at all times. Bluetooth devices don't come with a reciever since they can connect to a pc/smartphone's inbuilt BT controller.



Oh.. Sorry I never knew that.


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 29, 2015)

jkultimate said:


> *MK220 is BLUE TOOTH*. What did I miss  ?
> 
> And don't know about iBall's quality. Go for logitech.



No it isn't
It has a dongle which acts as receiver
I bought it 2.5 years ago..... Its a great product, no doubt about that

Locally i can find a BT mouse by dell at 1k

As far as iball is concerned, its still nowhere near to logitech, dell n others


----------

